# Jb, pnw, ramo, shiny, etc (supplier rates)



## tshirt1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new here in the forums.

I want to do a research for the t**** suppliers.

(P)Price, (Q)Quality And (S)Service.

I will start firstsuppliers i used before)

JB (P) Extremely High (Q) High (S) GOOD
PNW (P) Low (Q) Medium (S) Not bad
Ramo (P) Low (Q) Medium-High (S) GOOD
Shiny (P) Medium (Q) Medium-High (S) Good

I want to get your opinions for all the suppliers.
tks


----------

